# Abusing tens machines (slendertone)



## jago25_98 (May 15, 2004)

I tried out one of those slendertone things years ago. It was rubbish. It just about gave some sort of reaction on max and the batteries ran out pretty quick.

However, it was interesting to use it on an area you want to focus on while doing a compound movement like a pullup or squat.

Thus,

have you seen any that plug into the mains?

p.s. almost forgot... goes nice in a pussy too


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I think @Joshua has some experience with these types of devices from memory?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

What a bizarre post.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> What a bizarre post.


Freaks come out at night


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes

There is a video floating around of two men experiencing "labour" those plug into the mains

Think it's on Facebook

Punch male labour stimulator into google


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Yes
> 
> There is a video floating around of two men experiencing "labour" those plug into the mains
> 
> ...


Tens machines are different to slendertone.... right?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

RXQueenie said:



> Tens machines are different to slendertone.... right?


No they both do the same thing shoot electrodes into the muscle to help it contract

Tens machines do the same only on a smaller stick point!


----------



## APB (Nov 11, 2012)

Slendertone is an EMS machine, not a TENS machine. EMS and TENS are quite different.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

I've got an Electro Stim kit, does that count?

Nearly blew my b0llocks off though, cranked it up to full blast by accident


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I think @ewen has 'experimented' with these kind of devices in the past.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Spend the extra on a decent machine .


----------

